# DVB-T: Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten?



## Sven Mintel (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, der Kabelgesellschaft nicht mehr mein Geld in den Rachen zu werfen und wollte mir so einen Decoder kaufen.

Nun gibt es da ja Einiges im Angebot....zwischen 60€ und 260€ .... wo liegen die nennenswerten Unterschiede, wie siehts da mit Radio aus(kann ich das auch anschliessen)...


----------



## Dr Dau (23. August 2005)

*Re: DVB-T:Wrauf muss ich beim Kauf achten?*

Hallo!

Hmm, dem Forum nach gehe ich davon aus dass Du nun von TV/Radio am PC sprichst?
Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrungen mit DVB-T, aber auf jedenfall brauchst Du eine Antenne (in deinem Fall muss sie auch für Radioempfang geeignet sein).
Eine Zimmerantenne dürfte in deinem Empfangsgebiet aber ausreichend sein, näheres dazu z.b. unter www.ueberalltv.de.
Weiterhin brauchst Du auch eine Set-Top-Box für den normalen TV/Radio..... denn darauf willst Du ja sicherlich nicht verzichten. 
Dann noch ein paar Meter Antennenkabel und div. Verteiler (T-Stücke) um mehrere Geräte an einer Antenne anschliessen zu können.

Für den PC gibt es sowohl USB als auch PCI Geräte, wobei Du bei USB aufpassen musst, denn hier gibt es auch Geräte die ausschliesslich mit USB 1.1 laufen.
Ich persönlich würde aber immer ein internes Gerät wählen.
Zumindest bei Terratec gibt es Geräte mit denen Du auch Radio empfangen kannst, bei Hauppauge habe ich nur was von TV gelesen, aber evtl. könntest Du dir ja mal die Handbücher runterladen.
Zum TV und Radioempfang müssen 2 Antennenanschlüsse vorhanden sein.

Bei beiden steht was von MPEG2 Aufnahme, allerdings steht dort nicht ob dieses über ein Hardware-Encoder geschieht oder per Software.
Wenn Du nur gelegentlich aufnimmst, spielt es aber keine so grosse Rolle.
Bei häufigen Aufnahmen würde ich aber zu einem Hardware-Encoder raten (entlastet die CPU).
Ein Blick in die Hardware Anforderungen kann auch nicht schaden, so gibt Terratec 1Ghz als Minimum an, Hauppauge hingegen nur 500Mhz.

Preislich tut sich da nicht viel, hauptsächlich stammen die unterschiedlichen Preise vom Leistungsumfang und dem Zubehör (z.b. Fernbedienung und Software).
Auf jedenfall würde ich von NoName Geräten abraten, aber dass dürfte wohl klar sein.

Solltest Du mal auf Linux umsteigen wollen, würde ich mich vorab schon informieren ob und welche Geräte von Linux unterstützt werden..... derzeit dürfte es sich aber eher nur auf wenige Geräte beschränken, wenn überhaupt.

Hauppauge Geräte (WinTV-NOVA-T)
Terratec Geräte (Cinergy 1x00 DVB-T)

Letztenendes hängt es davon ab, was für Ansprüche Du hast und ob Du evtl. mehr als nur TV gucken willst.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. August 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, dem Forum nach gehe ich davon aus dass Du nun von TV/Radio am PC sprichst?



Sorry, hätte ich vielleicht dazu sagen sollen, ... meine Frage bezieht sich auf herkömmliche TV/Radio-Empfangsgeräte... ist ja irgendwie auch Hardware

Aber trotzdem Danke für die Info's, vielleicht schaffe ich mir auch mal was passendes für den PC an


----------



## Dr Dau (23. August 2005)

LOL

Also bei bei einer Set-Top-Box für herkömmliche Geräte nehme ich an dass die Preisunterschiede daher rühren, dass es auch welche mit einer Art Festplattenrecorder gibt.
Da gehen die Preise sogar bis fast 460€.  
Es gibt aber auch welche die nur für den reinen Empfang sind (bei dir waren es glaube ich 24 Programme oder so).
Ich denke zwar nicht dass es Mono-Ton Geräte, aber ein Blick auf die Verpackung sollte darüber Auskunft geben.
Selbiges gilt auch dafür ob die Geräte nur für TV sind oder auch für Radio, ich glaube für Radio ist die Technik aber noch nicht so weit.
Da wirst Du dir also eine UKW Antenne an deine Anlage anschliessen müssen.
Stell dir mal vor was passieren würde wenn sie das analoge Radio abschalten..... dann müsste jeder sein Autoradio umrüsten. 

Ansonsten ist noch zu beachten dass (anders als beim Kabel-TV) Du nur ein Programm zur Zeit sehen kannst. (genauso wie bei Sattelieten Empfang)
Du kannst also nicht die Bundesliga ansehen und gleichzeitig Freddy Krüger aufnehmen. *g*
Es sei denn Du schaffst dir mehrere Set-Top-Boxen an.

Zumindest e-Bloed (Direktlink) hat ein (mobiles) Gerät im Angebot womit auch Radio möglich ist.
Entweder guckst Du dir dort mal die Geräte an oder auch bei Atelco (Direktlink).
Naja, halt einfach mal bei den ganzen Elektro ("Fach"-)Märkten auf die Homepage gucken.


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. August 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stell dir mal vor was passieren würde wenn sie das analoge Radio abschalten..... dann müsste jeder sein Autoradio umrüsten.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, aber wenn sie es hier geschafft haben, das analoge Fernsehen über Antenne abzuschalten, werden sie das auch mit dem Radio hinbekommen.

Ich bin jetzt jedenfalls schlauer und werd mich morgen mal nach was Gescheitem umschauen


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. August 2005)

Hi,

meines Wissens liegt auch ein großer Unterschied in der Qualität der enthaltenen Antenne bzw. des Empfangsteils, und in der Tatsache, ob man anstatt der mitgelieferten auch andere Antennen (zu empfehlen sind aktive mit Vorverstärker) verwenden kann.

Auf alle Fälle kannst Du soweit ich weiß deine herkömmliche Hausantenne dafür nicht nehmen 

Vor allem würde ich auch mal eroieren, ob Du in einem der wenigen empfangsgünstigen Gebiete wohnst, aber ich denke mal, das hast Du bereits. 


Dunsti


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. August 2005)

Naja.... das Gebiet ist schon OK, in Berlin gibts gar kein normales Fernsehen über Hausantenne mehr.

Die Info mit dem Antennenanschluss ist gut, werd ich drauf achten


----------



## Dr Dau (23. August 2005)

@Sven, bei mir haben sie es schon vor über einem Jahr geschafft das analoge TV anzuschalten.
Mit dem Auto ist man aber mobil, es müsste also zumindest bundesweit, wenn nicht sogar europaweit, terristisches Radio verfügbar sein.... diesbezüglich kann man sich also erstmal noch zurück lehnen. 

@Andreas, Sven kommt aus einer Gegend wo mit dem Ausbau (1997) begonnen wurde.
Von daher dürfte die Empfangsqualität dort entsprechend gut sein.
Es langt auch eine herkömmliche Hausantenne:


			
				ueberalltv.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *WelcheGeräte braucht man?*
> 
> ZumEmpfang des digitalen ÜberallFernsehens braucht man in jedem Fall ein neues Gerät. Dies muß allerdings kein kompletter neuer Fernseher sein! Grundsätzlich genügt auch ein Zusatzgerät, das wie ein Videorecorder oder ein Sat-Receiver vorgeschaltet wird. Diese sogenannte "SetTop-Box" sorgt für den Empfang der digitalen Signale, verarbeitet sie und wandelt sie in ein "normales" AV-Signal um, das jeder herkömmliche Fernseher wiedergeben kann. Daneben wird es etwas später natürlich auch komplette "digitale" Fernsehgeräte (IDTV = Integrated Digital TV) geben, bei denen alles schon fertig eingebaut ist.
> 
> ...


Da er aber zur Zeit Kabel TV hat, habe ich ihn nur nochmal darauf hingewiesen dass er eine Antenne braucht. 

Ich würde mir auch kein Komplettpaket zulegen, diese sind i.d.R. nur auf einen hohen Absatzmarkt ausgelegt.
Aber wer will schon eine klobige Antenne mitten auf dem TV haben, wenn es z.b. auch Stabantennen gibt die man dezent in irgend einer Ecke verstecken kann?!


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. August 2005)

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das mit dem Radio so bleibt.... wer will schon immer nen Decoder mit zum Picknick nehmen(Auto ist mir mangels Führerschein egal )

Ne Antenne werd ich auf jeden Fall brauchen, da es auch keine Hausantenne mehr gibt.

Allzu gross(stark) wird sie auch nicht sein müssen, ...mit Walkman kann ich hier aus dem Haus gehen, und den einen oder anderen Radiosender hören(obwohl der Walkman gar kein Radio hat:suspekt: ... der Fernsehturm hier ist für seinen hervorragenden Elektrosmog berühmt)


----------



## Dr Dau (23. August 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...mit Walkman kann ich hier aus dem Haus gehen, und den einen oder anderen Radiosender hören(obwohl der Walkman gar kein Radio hat:suspekt: ... der Fernsehturm hier ist für seinen hervorragenden Elektrosmog berühmt)


ROFL *Monitor abwisch*
Musste dass sein? Ich war grad beim Kakao trinken. 

Naja, jeder so wie er es braucht, ohne Auto währe ich hier am Ar...., die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel sind auch nicht günstiger.  
Und nachts fährt auf meiner Ecke nichtmal ein Bus.

Wie gesagt, es gibt auch Stabantennen.... die lässt sich sicherlich in irgend einer Ecke gut verstecken.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. August 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne Antenne werd ich auf jeden Fall brauchen, da es auch keine Hausantenne mehr gibt.
> 
> Allzu gross(stark) wird sie auch nicht sein müssen, ...mit Walkman kann ich hier aus dem Haus gehen, und den einen oder anderen Radiosender hören(obwohl der Walkman gar kein Radio hat:suspekt: ... der Fernsehturm hier ist für seinen hervorragenden Elektrosmog berühmt)



ok, ich glaube, um die Antenne musst Du Dir dann wohl keine Sorgen machen 


Dunsti


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. August 2005)

So, das Ding steht da, und funktioniert prima.
Ne Antenne hab ich doch gebraucht, steht im Fenster bei den Blumentöpfen

Radio kann das Gerät auch empfangen.... leider wird noch keins gesendet :suspekt:

Vielen Dank nochmal für alle Tips


----------



## Dr Dau (24. August 2005)

Bitte. 

Naja, vielleicht betreiben sie ja irgendwann teristisches und analoges Radio parallel (quasi um die Leute langsam dahin zu führen)..... andernfalls wird die Set-Top-Box wohl nicht so lange halten bis das analoge Radio abgeschaltet wird.  
Ich weiss ja nicht was für eine Antenne es ist, aber evtl. währe es ja ein Versuch wert, zwischen Antenne und Set-Top-Box ein T-Stück zu setzen und von dort ein Antennenkabel direkt zum Radio legen?!

Dann pass mal auf dass Du die Blumen begiesst..... und nicht die Antenne.


----------

